

Ask HN: Is the majority of modern web code object oriented - Prefinem

I have written mostly procedural code for myself on side projects but work in an Object Oriented code base for my full time job.  I was just wondering if my day to day work is the standard, or my side projects.
======
duiker101
Well, looking at langpop.com we can see that C is still on top but if we sum
all the other top player like Java, Javascript, Ruby, Python, C++ I would say
that OO wins.(I didn't consider PHP because it's a bit of both)

Looking at github([http://githut.info/](http://githut.info/)) it seems pretty
evident that at the moment OO is leading. But I don't think there is a "right
way", you should write code in what you are comfortable. Especially for you
side projects.

~~~
Prefinem
Consider me ignorant, but I assume that with Javascript, Java, Python being
the top on githut.info, that is what your are basing your info on. Can't all
three be procedural instead of OO?

